# Game of Thrones: HBO-Chef will keine Arya-Serie als Spin-Off



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: HBO-Chef will keine Arya-Serie als Spin-Off*

						Viele Fans wünschten sich nach dem Ende von Game of Thrones ein Spin-Off mit Arya Stark als Hauptcharakter. Doch diesem Wunschgedanken erteilt HBO-Programm-Chef Casey Bloys eine klare Absage. Der Fokus liegt demnach auf Prequels und die Vorgeschichte der Hit-Serie.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: HBO-Chef will keine Arya-Serie als Spin-Off*


----------



## Kelemvor (25. Mai 2019)

Na hoffentlich wird der bald abgelöst 

Arya als Piratenbraut/Assassine hätte meiner Meinung nach Potential.


----------



## Richu006 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich finde auch... Arya als Pirat aka the Next Fluch der Karibik... hätte doch was!


----------



## ich558 (25. Mai 2019)

Arya Serie inkl Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten wie John usw wäre schon cool.
Im Verlauf ihrer Reise trifft sie dann noch den letzten Drachen und ihren Wolf hätte Gänsehautfeeling


----------



## Loci2378 (25. Mai 2019)

Ich mag Arya auch. Aber nach so einer epischen Handlung mit so vielen Charakteren, Schauplätzen und Storylines wäre eine Arya-Show ein billiger Abklatsch. Also ich brauch es nicht.

Vielmehr hätte GRRM seine Bücher vorher komplett herausbringen müssen, bevor die Serie zu Ende ging. Dann wäre das Ende nicht so schnell gekommen und wäre auch besser gewesen.


----------



## Govego (25. Mai 2019)

Loci2378 schrieb:


> Vielmehr hätte GRRM seine Bücher vorher komplett herausbringen müssen, bevor die Serie zu Ende ging. Dann wäre das Ende nicht so schnell gekommen und wäre auch besser gewesen.



Diese Serie hat das Potential in 20 Jahren nochmal als Serie verfilmt zu werden, nur dieses mal nach der Vorlage der kompletten Story von GRRM. 
Ein Arya Spin- off brauche ich überhaupt nicht und wenn es nicht von George persönlich kommt, hat das sowieso alles einen faden Beigeschmack, den nur er kann uns auch wirklich verraten was im Westen von Westeros ist. Naja, wahrscheinlich kommt man dann sowieso im Ostern heraus. Bei aller Liebe, aber selbst diese Welt muß rund sein.


----------



## Rollora (25. Mai 2019)

Loci2378 schrieb:


> Ich mag Arya auch. Aber nach so einer epischen Handlung mit so vielen Charakteren, Schauplätzen und Storylines wäre eine Arya-Show ein billiger Abklatsch. Also ich brauch es nicht.


Absolut. Das wär nach 5 Folgen langweilig.
Ohne den Hound haben auch die Dialoge wenig prickelndes gehabt mit ihr. Zu vorhersehbar


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2019)

Da wäre mir ein Spin-Off mit Drogon lieber. Er hat natürlich Eier gelegt, zieht seine Drachenbabys groß, und am Ende der (ersten und letzten) Staffel werden sie - in einem GoT typischen Blitzkrieg - Westeros und Essos dem Erdboden gleich machen. Im Abspann sitzt er und seine 5 Drachenkinder dann mit dem Rücken zur Kamera, und gemeinsam schauen sie über ein weites weites schwarz verkohltes Taal...


----------



## Lotto (26. Mai 2019)

Anstatt irgendwelche Spin-Offs abzuliefern hätten sie mal lieber die Serie in mehreren Staffeln in Ruhe zu Ende gedreht, anstatt alles vollkommen Überhastet enden zu lassen.
Aber wahrscheinlich bieten Spinn-Offs eine größere Gewinnmarge, da ja meist B- und C-Chraktere für diese gewählt werden und deren Schauspieler dementsprechend weniger verdienen als die A-Besetzung.


----------



## 4thVariety (26. Mai 2019)

Er will halt einfach nur den Namen Game of Thrones lizenzieren, weil das billiger ist, als die Rechte am Namen UND den Charakteren zu halten. Ganz zu schweigen vom Gehalt, das die Schauspieler nach 8 Jahren aufrufen.

Von den Spinoffs erwarte ich, dass es bestenfalls 0815 Kitsch wird. Die Serie ist ja jetzt schon von fast allen Horroreinflüssen bereinigt die sich in den Büchern finden.


----------



## Gamer1970 (26. Mai 2019)

Arya Spin-Off? Klar hat das Potential, in dieser Serie hat alles Potential. Die Geschichte ist aber jetzt abgeschlossen, ich sehe keinen Grund dafür, sie nach diesen Ereignissen weiterzuerzählen. Eine Serie VOR den Ereignissen, in denen man etwas neues aufbauen kann, ist schon besser. ZB mit den Targaryen. Aber ehrlich, für mich ist die Serie jetzt einfach vorbei. Solange es da keine geniale Vorlage gibt, und die gibt es nicht, ist auch nichts zu erzählen. Das wäre dann wieder so eine Soap-Opera wo man alles on-the-fly rein- und wieder rausschreiben kann, so wie es bei den letzten Staffeln geschehen ist.

Ich erhoffe mir persönlich sogar überhaupt nichts anspruchsvolles mehr aus diesem Serienuniversum. Die Enttäuschung war da einfach zu groß, und zu viele Charaktere standen in den letzten gefühlten 30 Folgen nur noch dumm in der Gegend. Tyrion zB, der nur noch ab und zu mal erwähnen mußte, daß er dabei ist weil er mit Menschen gut umgehen kann und Dinge weiß.

Die angekündigte "Blutmond"-Serie mit den Kindern des Waldes und dem Nachtkönig interessiert mich übrigens nicht die Bohne. Ich würde ja viel lieber mal taktisch klug geführte Schlachten sehen, das war nämlich auch so ein Schwachpunkt bei GoT. Die Einzelkämpfe waren oft spektakulär gut, die Massenschlachten zwar spektakulär, aber dumm. Da reiten die Dothraki in die stockfinstere Ungewißheit und lassen sich abschlachten, obwohl man Katapulte mit Brandgeschossen hat. Vielleicht erst mal das Schlachtfeld erleuchten und da ein paar mal reinfeuern, damit man etwas sehen kann. Die Infanterie HINTER den Palisaden aufstellen, nicht davor. Die Gräben tiefer und vor allem breiter, nicht nur 1x1m. Oder bei der Schlacht der Bastarde... da sagt John zu Tormund noch am Abend vorher, daß die feindliche Bolton-Armee sie nicht flankieren kann. Was passiert? Sie werden eingekreist. Und am Ende kommen die Ritter des grünen Tals, genau rechtzeitig, und retten alle. Nein Leute, sowas kann man bei FSK12 bringen, aber nicht bei Erwachsenenunterhaltung. Da kommt man sich ja für dumm verkauft vor.


----------



## Eelijah (27. Mai 2019)

> Eine Entdecker-Serie mit Piratenbraut Arya Stark, die es einem Christopher Kolumbus gleich täte, ist da bloß naheliegend.



Besser nicht wenn man bedenkt was uns der mit der Entdeckung Amerikas eingebrockt hat


----------



## empy (27. Mai 2019)

> Ich will keine Figuren aus dieser Welt, die sie so wunderschön  geschaffen haben, nehmen und sie in eine andere Welt setzen, die jemand  anderes erschafft. Ich will es das Kunstwerk sein lassen, das es ist



Ich möchte mal übersetzen: "Ich will keine Figuren nehmen, die mich daran hindern, die hochbezahlten Schauspieler zu ersetzen."


----------

